# Table saw fence fix



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

After my table saw accident I've been a little gun shy when using it to cut miters by tilting the blade. I have a right tilting TS, no riving knife and a Unifence like this. I haven't been happy with this fence for a long time due to the the way you have to take it apart to use it on the other side of the blade.










When I first bought my saw the fence had a very tiny flaw, so I had Delta send me a replacement. I kept the old one thinking I could use it for something. The other day I had an idea as what it could be used for.

My Unifence has the option of putting the aluminum part of the fence on either side of the main unit so it can be used on the left side of the blade. I have to unscrew 2 knobs, remove the fence, put it on the other side and put it back together. Not a big job, but a pain in the neck, so I avoid it most of the time. I also can't make anything that straddles the fence and it was very difficult to clamp anything to it.

I welded 2 pieces of all thread to a strip of metal and then drilled 2 large holes in the old fence so that it could be bolted on and I could use a socket wrench to remove it if I had to. The holes have no effect on the fence. The only problem I had was the second fence didn't line up exactly with the miter slot even though the other side was perfect.

I used my digital calipers to measure the difference between the two and made a small spreader to correct the flaw. I cut some wood to support the spreader and assembled it with screws. It all comes apart if I don't want it for some reason, but so far it's like a new saw. The fence is a lot heavier than it was, but that doesn't affect anything and now I should never have to cut a miter under the blade ever again.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

John, I'm not sure if you have them surrounded, or coming and going, but if you happy I ecstatic. Whatever you have as a saw set up, you should be comfortable with it. I think that should be rule #1


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Good way to repurpose the old fence! Looks like a viable solution for you. Well done, Sir!


----------

